# Lifestyles & Discussion > Bitcoin / Cryptocurrencies >  Help us get a bitcoin to Jimmy Fallon!

## MegD4Freedom

We are reaching out across social media and his producer's emails to offer the Late Night host a free bitcoin on Amagi Metals. Our goal is to either get him to talk about his opinion on Bitcoin and whether or not he uses it in his day to day life, or at the very least get the entertainment industry talking more about it. You know Jimmy has some thoughts.

Here's a coupe ways to help us spread the word:

1. Upvote the Reddit post. It's on the front page of r/Bitcoin right now! http://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comm...iting_for_you/

2. Tweet our blog post on Twitter tagging @JimmyFallon @FallonTonight or @marinarachael (his blogger) Find it on the Amagi Metal's blog http://www.amagimetals.com/blog/2014...tcoin-waiting/

3. If you have a contact with anyone at NBC or Fallon directly, let us know! 

Thanks everyone! Cheers to widespread adoption!

----------

